# 4Tk Gaming COG 2k (Clash Of Generals) Warhammer 40000 Tournament 2013



## 4TK Gaming

Hello everyone
I know people have been asking when we are going to be making the Tournament live so I thought I would just let you know it is now live.



Presents











*A premier 1 Day Warhammer 40000 Swiss style Tournament from 4Tk Gaming*

Check the link for full details
http://www.4tkgaming.co.uk/warhammer...aments%20.html

The link will take you to our tournament page for the Warhammer 40000 Tournaments we put on. Here you will find the Tournaments pack as well as all other details that you will need. This is a popular events on great gaming boards with a good gaming level.

Please post or PM any questions you may have.

Regards

Andy​


----------



## 4TK Gaming

Just to let you know that our tournaments are slightly different to the normal Tournaments you may go to. Our boards play a big part in your tactics and you may not be able to adopt you usual style of game play. Check out the type of boards that you can expect to play on @ www.4tkgaming.co.uk


----------



## 4TK Gaming

This event will include our full media package so winners, awards, best painted army as well as battle pictures will be uploaded to our club website @ www.4tkgaming.co.uk


----------

